# My Latest Residential Burg System



## Wired4Life10

System consists of

Honeywell Vista 20-P
Ademco 4229 expansion module with 2 relay outputs
System sensor RRS-MOD
System sensor COSMOD2W
Altronix 12VDC 4A auxiliary power supply
Honeywell 6160
Honeywell 6160RF
Honeywell 6280S

Total of 16 hardwired zones, 2 wireless zones, and 2 relay outputs for fire zone resets and sounding triggers.


----------



## jza

Two words for you:

Close nipples.


----------



## Wired4Life10

They are close nipples. Unfortunately the ones for 1" that Home Depot carries here are still about 2-1/4" long.


----------



## jza

Close nipples with set screw connectors?

Home Depot?

Oh god.


----------



## wildleg

if you aren't going to put in a cell communication module, what's the point of any of it ?


----------



## Wired4Life10

Customer doesn't want it simply because old alarm company was charging $14.99/month for landline and we are already $24.99. I'm trying to show him total connect stuff and get him on but it's a hard sell with this guy. He doesn't want to pay $39.99/month.


----------



## jza

Wired4Life10 said:


> Customer doesn't want it simply because old alarm company was charging $14.99/month for landline and we are already $24.99. I'm trying to show him total connect stuff and get him on but it's a hard sell with this guy. He doesn't want to pay $39.99/month.


If you didn't use so many useless fittings you could have given him a month free.


----------



## Edrick

Why didn't you just come straight out of the bottom of the panels?


----------



## TOOL_5150

looks like typical alarm wiring..


----------



## Nancy sparker

That conduit looks funny.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Nancy sparker said:


> That conduit looks funny.


not only does it look funny, it smells funny too.


----------



## Wired4Life10

Well damn! I was trying to make it look cleaner than bundles of wires running between the panels but obviously you all think differently. If this is how this forum is going to criticize, I'll just stop posting.


----------



## jza

Wired4Life10 said:


> Well damn! I was trying to make it look cleaner than bundles of wires running between the panels but obviously you all think differently. If this is how this forum is going to criticize, I'll just stop posting.


oh please, no don't stop posting. please.


----------



## Nancy sparker

Wired4Life10 said:


> Well damn! I was trying to make it look cleaner than bundles of wires running between the panels but obviously you all think differently. If this is how this forum is going to criticize, I'll just stop posting.


You should have just put close nipplez in between the boxes from top to bottom. Not come out the sides.


----------



## Wired4Life10

If you look at the vista can, you'll see that wires cannot enter from the top. The board is in the way. Same with the power supply can.


----------



## Edrick

A bundle of wire? You run conduit right out of the bottom of the panel or put a threaded coupler / nipple between the panels. If you don't like constructive suggestions why post?


----------



## Edrick

Wired4Life10 said:


> If you look at the vista can, you'll see that wires cannot enter from the top. The board is in the way. Same with the power supply can.


Use a unibit or a punch and make your own conduit entrance

Or better yet a single can. So everything is in one.


----------



## Wired4Life10

Edrick said:


> Use a unibit or a punch and make your own conduit entrance


That's what I did. I'm saying there isn't adequate space to allow for the wires to enter in an organized fashion inside the can on the main panel. It would be crossing over the system board.


----------



## jza

Wired4Life10 said:


> That's what I did. I'm saying there isn't adequate space to allow for the wires to enter in an organized fashion inside the can on the main panel. It would be crossing over the system board.


From the look of the pictures I could have made it work.


----------



## Edrick

Wired4Life10 said:


> That's what I did. I'm saying there isn't adequate space to allow for the wires to enter in an organized fashion inside the can on the main panel. It would be crossing over the system board.


I'm just not seeing it, it can easily be accomplished and look quite nice.


----------



## Nancy sparker

Edrick said:


> I'm just not seeing it, it can easily be accomplished and look quite nice.


I'm a chick and I could have made it happen.


----------



## MDShunk

Nancy sparker said:


> I'm a chick and I could have made it happen.


You're McClary. How dumb do you think we are?

I haven't installed a Vista since Ademco was just Ademco, but I'm pretty sure there was either a sticker or something in the install book that said specifically "top entry prohibited", similar to the way NAC booster cabinets have a "bottom entry prohibited" sticker so you have a place to sit the batteries.


----------



## Going_Commando

MDShunk said:


> You're McClary. How dumb do you think we are?
> 
> I haven't installed a Vista since Ademco was just Ademco, but I'm pretty sure there was either a sticker or something in the install book that said specifically "top entry prohibited", similar to the way NAC booster cabinets have a "bottom entry prohibited" sticker so you have a place to sit the batteries.


Yup. Conduits in the top of a Vista can are a no-go with how the board is. What we usually do is punch a KO in the back of the panel, holesaw through the plywood backer slightly smaller than the KO, and just fish the wires from one can to the next. That way you see nothing on the outside for the most part. Different strokes for different folks.

Have you used the new 6162 keypads? They are bitchin compared to the older style. Just put one in last week so we could do some RF sensors and whatnot in an old house and I am definitely a fan. 

The Vista 20P is a solid unit. We have quite a few of them out in the world.


----------



## Edrick

Being that those cabinets have a knockout in the bottom and the top from what I can see I'm not so sure. I usually deal with "Home Automation Panels / Media Panels" and discard those cans if any equipment comes with them.


----------



## Going_Commando

I'll check out a can tomorrow. I don't believe there are any KOs in the top of a Vista 20P can.


----------



## Djnigel

MDShunk said:


> You're McClary. How dumb do you think we are?
> 
> I haven't installed a Vista since Ademco was just Ademco, but I'm pretty sure there was either a sticker or something in the install book that said specifically "top entry prohibited", similar to the way NAC booster cabinets have a "bottom entry prohibited" sticker so you have a place to sit the batteries.


I install vista's especially the vista 21ip which is the best i dunno why any one would install a 20p. especially if your trying to sell the guy a total connect package. but anyway there is no sticker that say's you can't pull wire thru the top of the panel.. i would of used a punch and punched out the left hand top corner and zip tied the wire to the side of the panel where the notches are and then brought then wires up to the board.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Edrick said:


> Being that those cabinets have a knockout in the bottom and the top from what I can see I'm not so sure. I usually deal with "Home Automation Panels / Media Panels" and discard those cans if any equipment comes with them.


structured media panels are garbage and I rip them out when I see them.


----------



## Wired4Life10

jeffmoss26 said:


> structured media panels are garbage and I rip them out when I see them.


They really are. I usually try to build everything in an omnimount rack in a storage room or in the AV closet (when a customer chooses to have one). Here is one recently.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I would not mind having racks in every home, but I will settle for a nice plywood backboard.


----------



## Edrick

jeffmoss26 said:


> structured media panels are garbage and I rip them out when I see them.


 depends on the system you're putting in them. I'll choose a media panel any day to house multiple control boards over a bunch of cheap tan alarm cans. I don't use them for coax / network equipment usually. I'll take some pics of my setup once I remove the pile of cabinets infront of it


----------



## Wired4Life10

I will also say this is right by an AC unit and 4 electrical panels. A few feet away is a sump pump. Obviously this is cleaner than letting cables jump can to can but not necessarily needing something like the Open House line or anything Leviton makes.


----------



## dspiffy

While not the fittings I would have expected, it does look clean.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

I see a RJ31X in the 2nd panel. Show us how you wired it into the phone demarc.


----------



## Wired4Life10

Ty Wrapp said:


> I see a RJ31X in the 2nd panel. Show us how you wired it into the phone demarc.


Can't yet. Drywall hasn't even been mudded which means no demarc or comm wiring.


----------



## five.five-six

MDShunk said:


> "bottom entry prohibited" sticker


My wife has that sticker.


----------



## Edrick

So is this a new build or renovation


----------



## Wired4Life10

Edrick said:


> So is this a new build or renovation


New build. 9800 sq ft


----------



## LARMGUY

dspiffy said:


> While not the fittings I would have expected, it does look clean.


Look to the right. Piped between panels and draped elsewhere.



Ty Wrapp said:


> I see a RJ31X in the 2nd panel. Show us how you wired it into the phone demarc.


This'll be good...



Wired4Life10 said:


> Can't yet. Drywall hasn't even been mudded which means no demarc or comm wiring.


Yeah, I'll bet you pissed off the drywallers and painters. 

But really, alarm panels do not lend themselves to be easily and attractively wired.

Just ask any larmdude how they stuck the oversized crimped spade connectors under the phone input terminals. For twenty freakin years the spades were manufactured too wide for the terminal lugs and either had to be trimmed to one half of the spade or slightly pinched. It's funny, the ones made in China are smaller and fit perfectly.


----------



## Wired4Life10

Larmguy, not sure I understood your post. Elaborate please?


----------



## LARMGUY

Wired4Life10 said:


> That's what I did. I'm saying there isn't adequate space to allow for the wires to enter in an organized fashion inside the can on the main panel. It would be crossing over the system board.


 
Dude, wires bend. Bring em in the top, bend them around the board tie wrapping them to the side then out the bottom.


----------



## dspiffy

LARMGUY said:


> Look to the right. Piped between panels and draped elsewhere.


I assumed the wire was coiled because the job was not yet finished.


----------



## drumnut08

Wired4Life10 said:


> System consists of Honeywell Vista 20-P Ademco 4229 expansion module with 2 relay outputs System sensor RRS-MOD System sensor COSMOD2W Altronix 12VDC 4A auxiliary power supply Honeywell 6160 Honeywell 6160RF Honeywell 6280S Total of 16 hardwired zones, 2 wireless zones, and 2 relay outputs for fire zone resets and sounding triggers.


. Although , I'm not a big fan of the pulling elbows and threaded nipples that are too long , the wiring of it looks fine . Don't get offended about the negative comments . I've found most of those comments come from people who've never posted any pics of their work , which speaks volumes to me , lol ! Anyone who's ever worked on fire alarm / burg panels , should know the bottom space is usually designed for batteries , with no pre punched KO 's for a reason .


----------



## Wired4Life10

dspiffy said:


> I assumed the wire was coiled because the job was not yet finished.


Yes. The wires that were draped were power in, ground bus to electric panel, and phone connection.

There is no power for my stuff yet. Lazy electrician wired entire house but hasn't dropped power for my comm and security or an outlet to the home theater equipment.

Also, I'll be putting small D rings up along the top of the plywood because I've for a total of about 150 cables coming into this area and some bridge between areas such as my alarm phone connection, data to my AV automation, and coax from coax distribution to the network rack.


----------



## catsparky1

He is not a lazy sparky . you are a wannabe low volt hack that thinks you know all and cant do youre own work right!!!! I wont do anything for you f***s untill i want because of that tude you got . then i run you off the job and do youre job too because i can do both and you cant little boy . want to fight now b***h . sorry for that just spent two days with low volt punks but i get the next one because we are faster cheaper and can do power .


----------



## Wired4Life10

catsparky1 said:


> He is not a lazy sparky . you are a wannabe low volt hack that thinks you know all and cant do youre own work right!!!! I wont do anything for you f***s untill i want because of that tude you got . then i run you off the job and do youre job too because i can do both and you cant little boy . want to fight now b***h . sorry for that just spent two days with low volt punks but i get the next one because we are faster cheaper and can do power .


What are you talking about? Sorry but if the builder orders it and the electrician doesn't do what's on the plans during rough, that's lazy. Don't judge it. I didn't mean to say anything offensive but you come off completely offensive toward me. I'm a market leader in my area and you think you can do anything I do? Fine come do it.


----------



## catsparky1

I do. Low volt dudes just piss me off . I just did 7 directv systems that low volt dudes started for 20 grand each acted like gods gift to life and im stupid and dont get what they do . Well im doing these systems now for 15 grand quicker faster and with no punk kids and im not old by the way but I know how all systems work and thats why we take over one company for all power and signal and we get along with all trades . Not taking it out on you I started doing low volt at 16 and like it and stay up on it . We are lazy little pink skirt waring girls but low volt guy and high volt gut on same job = animosity because our shop can do telco,sat tv,cable,tv, video distribution, audio,cctv,data,pos,etc,etc,etc . The thing is we have years of training in our field I had to take tests on all aspects of my trade and they did not . thats why the wrong parts were used in the shown install!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dspiffy




----------



## chadw

catsparky1 said:


> I do. Low volt dudes just piss me off . I just did 7 directv systems that low volt dudes started for 20 grand each acted like gods gift to life and im stupid and dont get what they do . Well im doing these systems now for 15 grand quicker faster and with no punk kids and im not old by the way but I know how all systems work and thats why we take over one company for all power and signal and we get along with all trades . Not taking it out on you I started doing low volt at 16 and like it and stay up on it . We are lazy little pink skirt waring girls but low volt guy and high volt gut on same job = animosity because our shop can do telco,sat tv,cable,tv, video distribution, audio,cctv,data,pos,etc,etc,etc . The thing is we have years of training in our field I had to take tests on all aspects of my trade and they did not . thats why the wrong parts were used in the shown install!!!!!!!!!!


I definitely notice that arrogant tude from lv guys alot, I get a kick out of them and fire alarm guys....watching a crew of 4 pull their little cables is hilarious. I can see why they dont make much compared to us...........


----------



## Edrick

chadw said:


> I definitely notice that arrogant tude from lv guys alot, I get a kick out of them and fire alarm guys....watching a crew of 4 pull their little cables is hilarious. I can see why they dont make much compared to us...........


It's funny I've always said the same about you electricians. I mean your post there alone shows how friendly of a bunch you are :whistles:

-runs out of the room before I get shot-


----------



## Nukie Poo

five.five-six said:


> My wife has that sticker.


Otherwise know as the "Wrong Hole-Wrong Hole!!!" Sticker.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

chadw said:


> I can see why they dont make much compared to us...........


Post your pay scale...


----------



## Bkessler

chadw said:


> I definitely notice that arrogant tude from lv guys alot, I get a kick out of them and fire alarm guys....watching a crew of 4 pull their little cables is hilarious. I can see why they dont make much compared to us...........


. Most fire alarm guys i work with make close to six figures.


----------



## LARMGUY

Edrick said:


> It's funny I've always said the same about you electricians. I mean your post there alone shows how friendly of a bunch you are :whistles:
> 
> -runs out of the room before I get shot-


I always like the alarm panels and devices wired by electricians that cannot read red, black, green, yellow, on the keypad bus. They usually put the red as ground and the black for +12 volts. Then after that, they wire a door contact with red and green instead of white/yellow and green.

It makes for a wonderful day servicing a system especially when additions have been done by a licensed larm dude that isn't colorblind or smarter than the manufacturer's instruction manual.


----------



## dspiffy

Red as ground?!


----------



## Edrick

LARMGUY said:


> I always like the alarm panels and devices wired by electricians that cannot read red, black, green, yellow, on the keypad bus. They usually put the red as ground and the black for +12 volts. Then after that, they wire a door contact with red and green instead of white/yellow and green. It makes for a wonderful day servicing a system especially when additions have been done by a licensed larm dude that isn't colorblind or smarter than the manufacturer's instruction manual.


I always love the spliced data cables with electrical tape or beanies or the data cable that's hidden away that the phone line was spliced off of then continued the rest of the way as a data cable. Or the wire nuts, wire nuts everywhere with a bazillion cables under it of brittle catX cable.


----------



## Southeast Power

Wired4Life10 said:


> System consists of
> 
> Honeywell Vista 20-P
> Ademco 4229 expansion module with 2 relay outputs
> System sensor RRS-MOD
> System sensor COSMOD2W
> Altronix 12VDC 4A auxiliary power supply
> Honeywell 6160
> Honeywell 6160RF
> Honeywell 6280S
> 
> Total of 16 hardwired zones, 2 wireless zones, and 2 relay outputs for fire zone resets and sounding triggers.


Nice work, did you wire those nipples/ pulling ell's before connecting them to the panel?

Is there much money to be made in that type of work or do you guys try to get the monitoring to make residual income?


----------



## drumnut08

catsparky1 said:


> He is not a lazy sparky . you are a wannabe low volt hack that thinks you know all and cant do youre own work right!!!! I wont do anything for you f***s untill i want because of that tude you got . then i run you off the job and do youre job too because i can do both and you cant little boy . want to fight now b***h . sorry for that just spent two days with low volt punks but i get the next one because we are faster cheaper and can do power .


. Maybe an anger management class or some anti depressants will help you hake it down a notch , lol ? Good lord man !


----------



## drumnut08

drumnut08 said:


> . Maybe an anger management class or some anti depressants will help you hake it down a notch , lol ? Good lord man !


 take


----------



## Wired4Life10

jrannis said:


> Nice work, did you wire those nipples/ pulling ell's before connecting them to the panel? Is there much money to be made in that type of work or do you guys try to get the monitoring to make residual income?


Connect nipples, pull all wire, connect.


----------



## Wired4Life10

Bkessler said:


> . Most fire alarm guys i work with make close to six figures.


Or more. And try high end home theater with an IT background and sound engineering background. Trust me, it pays off.


----------



## chadw

Wired4Life10 said:


> Or more. And try high end home theater with an IT background and sound engineering background. Trust me, it pays off.


do u have any sources? maybe I need to make the switch if its really that good.


----------



## Wired4Life10

chadw said:


> do u have any sources? maybe I need to make the switch if its really that good.


My only source is my checkbook but I'm also the company owner so I make more than my guys. And I don't share my personal checkbook so no on the sources.


----------



## Edrick

chadw said:


> do u have any sources? maybe I need to make the switch if its really that good.


I can attest to his statement the high end home theater or production houses that make films (which is where I specialize in) make bank.


----------



## bduerler

Edrick said:


> I can attest to his statement the high end home theater or production houses that make films (which is where I specialize in) make bank.


I just made the switch to a large company, make 35.00 a hour. 401k 5% dollar for dollar next 5% .50 cent to a dollar. Pension program, company stock options quarterly bonuses and all i do know is draw blueprints on cad and do the submittals. Oh and some service in fire, security, access and CCTV. A degree pays off but mine was business and I have been to tons of school for fire and security. Oh and I'm nicet certified oh and the company honeywell


----------



## Wired4Life10

bduerler said:


> I just made the switch to a large company, make 35.00 a hour. 401k 5% dollar for dollar next 5% .50 cent to a dollar. Pension program, company stock options quarterly bonuses and all i do know is draw blueprints on cad and do the submittals. Oh and some service in fire, security, access and CCTV. A degree pays off but mine was business and I have been to tons of school for fire and security. Oh and I'm nicet certified oh and the company honeywell


Honeywell does have a great pay and benefits package from what I've heard. We have a huge Honeywell facility in Louisville and everyone that works there talks about how they love being there.


----------



## Southeast Power

Wired4Life10 said:


> Connect nipples, pull all wire, connect.


Gotta see the tiny screwdriver used to secure the covers on the Ell's.


----------



## Southeast Power

bduerler said:


> I just made the switch to a large company, make 35.00 a hour. 401k 5% dollar for dollar next 5% .50 cent to a dollar. Pension program, company stock options quarterly bonuses and all i do know is draw blueprints on cad and do the submittals. Oh and some service in fire, security, access and CCTV. A degree pays off but mine was business and I have been to tons of school for fire and security. Oh and I'm nicet certified oh and the company honeywell


I know, I know, somedays we make more than he does in a week before lunch but, sounds like clean, inside work with no heavy lifting.


----------



## bduerler

jrannis said:


> I know, I know, somedays we make more than he does in a week before lunch but, sounds like clean, inside work with no heavy lifting.


Correct kinda. I still get out in the field for programming and service but for the most part I'm behind a desk


----------



## jza

bduerler said:


> I just made the switch to a large company, make 35.00 a hour. 401k 5% dollar for dollar next 5% .50 cent to a dollar. Pension program, company stock options quarterly bonuses and all i do know is draw blueprints on cad and do the submittals. Oh and some service in fire, security, access and CCTV. A degree pays off but mine was business and I have been to tons of school for fire and security. Oh and I'm nicet certified oh and the company honeywell


$35/hour? That's it?

Do we need to remind you against that this is a forum for professional electricians?


----------



## bduerler

jza said:


> $35/hour? That's it? Do we need to remind you against that this is a forum for professional electricians?


Do I need to remind you that your far from professional. You belittle and down grade a very important part of the electrical field. Yea sparkys do a lot but they don't do everything. 35 a hour is my starting hourly wage. Sky is the limit here. Some guys are fire alarm sales that make over 300k a year here. The buck doesn't stop with you. Plus our job is a lot more technical then you think. For the larger systems massive amounts of programming are needed. So as for your level of professional I know plenty of low voltage guys that can do your job as well as the low voltage field. Hell I can. I worked for my uncle for two years out of his union shop that he has owned for 40 years. I liked the electrical field but I found my calling in low voltage. It clicks I get it, I understand the computer based programming systems. So that being said no you can't do everything I can do, but no I can't do everything you can either. I can do a lot of your job and you can do a lot of mine but everything is not possible. Low voltage techs need electricians as much as electricians need us. Get over your self and stay out of structured wiring jza if your panties get in sucha knot when I post


----------



## Next72969

:boxing: :clap:


----------



## five.five-six

bduerler said:


> Plus our job is a lot more technical then you think. For the larger systems massive amounts of programming are needed. So as for your level of professional I know plenty of low voltage guys that can do your job as well as the low voltage field


Yup!

Regular electrical is a breeze compared to LoVo, light comes on, light dosen't come on, problem / no problem. VPN, subnet mask, ISP closed ports, QOS, MML syntax, command conflicts... these are real problems.


----------



## jza

bduerler said:


> Do I need to remind you that your far from professional. You belittle and down grade a very important part of the electrical field. Yea sparkys do a lot but they don't do everything. 35 a hour is my starting hourly wage. Sky is the limit here. Some guys are fire alarm sales that make over 300k a year here. The buck doesn't stop with you. Plus our job is a lot more technical then you think. For the larger systems massive amounts of programming are needed. So as for your level of professional I know plenty of low voltage guys that can do your job as well as the low voltage field. Hell I can. I worked for my uncle for two years out of his union shop that he has owned for 40 years. I liked the electrical field but I found my calling in low voltage. It clicks I get it, I understand the computer based programming systems. So that being said no you can't do everything I can do, but no I can't do everything you can either. I can do a lot of your job and you can do a lot of mine but everything is not possible. Low voltage techs need electricians as much as electricians need us. Get over your self and stay out of structured wiring jza if your panties get in sucha knot when I post


I don't care about what fairy wiring you cable guys deal with. You're the one on here trying to fit in with a bunch of electricians. You don't see me on cableguytalk.com trying to pretend like I belong, bragging about my wage.


----------



## bduerler

jza said:


> I don't care about what fairy wiring you cable guys deal with. You're the one on here trying to fit in with a bunch of electricians. You don't see me on cableguytalk.com trying to pretend like I belong.


It's ok jza we are here for you. I understand that you have lacking people skills and not many people love you. I'm sorry mommy didn't hug you enough. Build a bridge and get over yourself. Your not that special. I'm sure many others here will agree to that, your what we call here a oxygen waster. All you do is run your head and think your someone. It's ok that your low man on the totem pole. Get off your soap box because here no one really gives two ****s what you think because of all the ignorant crap you post


----------



## ponyboy

We need a moderator in here STAT!!


----------



## Wired4Life10

jza said:


> I don't care about what fairy wiring you cable guys deal with. You're the one on here trying to fit in with a bunch of electricians. You don't see me on cableguytalk.com trying to pretend like I belong.


Now don't get your feeder in a bunch. Ours may not carry as much voltage or current but ours does require more overall. We have code violations to prevent along with extensive programming and technical knowledge. I've done electrical and chose LV. It's more of a challenge and I don't have 100 competitors. I only have 3 or 4 to really worry about in my particular market niche.


----------



## Next72969

ponyboy said:


> We need a moderator in here STAT!!


 amazing with so many running around this joint, maybe some boob pics will draw attention by tomorrow?


----------



## Wired4Life10

Next72969 said:


> amazing with so many running around this joint, maybe some boob pics will draw attention by tomorrow?


We've already got a boob present. The name is jza and he's making himself out to be more.


----------



## five.five-six

ponyboy said:


> We need a moderator in here STAT!!


Nobody has even mentioned Bush, Obama, global worming or even the Koch brothers of Halliburton.


----------



## five.five-six

*This will bring the mods!*



Next72969 said:


> amazing with so many running around this joint, maybe some boob pics will draw attention by tomorrow?


I don't think gays should marry.


----------



## Jlarson

Alarm guys love their pulling ells. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY

bduerler said:


> I just made the switch to a large company, make 35.00 a hour. 401k 5% dollar for dollar next 5% .50 cent to a dollar. Pension program, company stock options quarterly bonuses and all i do know is draw blueprints on cad and do the submittals. Oh and some service in fire, security, access and CCTV. A degree pays off but mine was business and I have been to tons of school for fire and security. Oh and I'm nicet certified oh and the company honeywell


I am so glad that things have turned around for you!

:thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY

five.five-six said:


> Yup!
> 
> Regular electrical is a breeze compared to LoVo, light comes on, light dosen't come on, problem / no problem. VPN, subnet mask, ISP closed ports, QOS, MML syntax, command conflicts... these are real problems.


Installing SQL Server on access control computers is also a blast.

:no:


----------



## zerogroundfaults

bduerler said:


> I just made the switch to a large company, make 35.00 a hour. 401k 5% dollar for dollar next 5% .50 cent to a dollar. Pension program, company stock options quarterly bonuses and all i do know is draw blueprints on cad and do the submittals. Oh and some service in fire, security, access and CCTV. A degree pays off but mine was business and I have been to tons of school for fire and security. Oh and I'm nicet certified oh and the company honeywell


I see you work for HBS.... me too. Mr. Estimator/Engineer or Install Tech Specialist III?


----------



## Going_Commando

With so much competition in the electrical contracting field here, I am looking more and more to LV work. There are only a handful of guys in the area that so it versus a lettered electrical contracting van on every fricken block.


----------



## theloop82

I think you can put bigger batteries in there so you wouldnt want to use the bottom as your entry, and most of those panels give pretty clear instructions on where you can bring in line voltage (usually the side). Don't listen to these guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY

five.five-six said:


> I don't think gays should marry.



I'm still wondering if they cannot reproduce, how come there are so many?

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Wired4Life10

LARMGUY said:


> I'm still wondering if they cannot reproduce, how come there are so many?


Hilarious comment not shown lol


----------



## Safari

LARMGUY said:


> I'm still wondering if they cannot reproduce, how come there are so many?


hey I dnt want to reply to this, I know am from Kenya not Uganda 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Safari

Nancy sparker said:


> I'm a chick and I could have made it happen.


happy women's day 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bduerler

zerogroundfaults said:


> I see you work for HBS.... me too. Mr. Estimator/Engineer or Install Tech Specialist III?


Service tech 3


----------



## bduerler

zerogroundfaults said:


> I see you work for HBS.... me too. Mr. Estimator/Engineer or Install Tech Specialist III?


I'm working on moving to estimator. That's what I want or sales consultant or CEO... Lol I just got hired on. Barely been there 2 months. But best career move EVER best company EVER I'm so glad. I'm never looking back. I feel home I feel motivated I feel like I'm with a company that cares.


----------



## MAK

*Looks fine*

Given the way that vista enclosures are constructed, IMHO the install looks fine.:thumbsup: There is not much for cable management in those enclosures so they usually look like a mess (I would not call the way this is wired a mess by the way). They leave barely enough room for 2 12vdc 7ah batteries which is a bummer. I don't like using 4ah batteries on burg panels. I am usually a fanatic about keeping the systems neatly dressed but If the job does not budget for it you have little recourse. If you have the budget and time I would dump those enlosures and put it all in a Kele enclosure, layout everything on a backplane with Panduit, but that would be a bit more time invested and probably not in the budget.
The conduit work looks a little goofy to me. you could have used panduit to come up the sides of the enclosure. It would give you space for slack cable as well. I think you should have used some bushings on the close nipples where they enter the enclosures. Those nipples are a little too sharp and may cause damage to the cable jacket. If you wanted to use conduit and feed through the sides then using an LL, LR, and a conduit T would probrably have looked better or not as odd. Everyone who is saying they could have used close nipples to come into the bottom and tops of the enclosures does not realize that there will be no way you will be able fit 12vdc 7ah batts in that enclosure without them falling out when you open it.


----------



## zwodubber

jza said:


> I don't care about what fairy wiring you cable guys deal with. You're the one on here trying to fit in with a bunch of electricians. You don't see me on cableguytalk.com trying to pretend like I belong, bragging about my wage.


I am our companies data guy and when I'm not running and terminating "fairy wire" for critical infrastructures and life safety fire alarms ( we don't always have these lined up) I'm with the guys pulling 500, 750kcmil copper and landing it in gear. Big deal, not to put anyone down but pulling big wire is no brain buster. 

Just because data cables are small doesn't mean it's any different or easier than the big stuff, at least with the big stuff it's got conduit to guide it...

Have a drink and calm down, we're all in this together.


----------



## LARMGUY

bduerler said:


> I'm working on moving to estimator. That's what I want or sales consultant or CEO... Lol I just got hired on. Barely been there 2 months. But best career move EVER best company EVER I'm so glad. I'm never looking back. I feel home I feel motivated I feel like I'm with a company that cares.


Got any opening in OKC?


----------



## bduerler

LARMGUY said:


> Got any opening in OKC?


I don't know. I know Beaumont does on the process solutions side. Ummm I can check


----------



## LARMGUY

Today was a fiasco. For some reason the small access system at a local bigwig's business again decided not to work. A Honeywell 123 panel just decided to lock the doors today at 11:30. My laptop decided IE 10 wasn't good enough so it "upgraded" itself to 11. Now I cannot connect to the 123 panels because they aren't compatible with IE 11. C'mon now! 

My old laptop has Windows XP and IE 8. Guess what, it's too old.

The solution? I power cycled the damn thing!


----------



## bduerler

LARMGUY said:


> Today was a fiasco. For some reason the small access system at a local bigwig's business again decided not to work. A Honeywell 123 panel just decided to lock the doors today at 11:30. My laptop decided IE 10 wasn't good enough so it "upgraded" itself to 11. Now I cannot connect to the 123 panels because they aren't compatible with IE 11. C'mon now!  My old laptop has Windows XP and IE 8. Guess what, it's too old. The solution? I power cycled the damn thing!


Lol power cycle the fix to 99.9% of all panel problems.


----------



## stuiec

Jlarson said:


> Alarm guys love their pulling ells. :laughing:


Amateurs. Look what _I_ did! And I'm an _electrician!_ :laughing: I did it (almost) entirely to piss off my lead hand. Its almost biblical :laughing::laughing:

View attachment 34783


----------



## LARMGUY

bduerler said:


> Lol power cycle the fix to 99.9% of all panel problems.


Thank God cars don't run on Windows OS!


----------



## LARMGUY

stuiec said:


> Amateurs. Look what _I_ did! And I'm an _electrician!_ :laughing: I did it (almost) entirely to piss off my lead hand. Its almost biblical :laughing::laughing:
> 
> View attachment 34783


 An outdoor install on plywood? Stained plywood? What's with the two screws at the top right? Miss a nailer?


----------



## stuiec

LARMGUY said:


> An outdoor install on plywood? Stained plywood? What's with the two screws at the top right? Miss a nailer?


_jeezus_. I _knew_ this would happen......the backboard is pressure treated, the mounting screws were the other guy.... FOCUS!! Pull els,,,,PULL ELS!!


----------



## LARMGUY

stuiec said:


> _jeezus_. I _knew_ this would happen......the backboard is pressure treated, the mounting screws were the other guy.... FOCUS!! Pull els,,,,PULL ELS!!


 No drip loops either!

:jester:


Here, I'll do it for ya.




:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## stuiec

LARMGUY said:


> No drip loops either!
> 
> :jester:
> 
> 
> Here, I'll do it for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



:laughing: and what you don't see (i am _not_ kidding), is the tec cable laid on the ground, into the ravine, up past the back of the dumpster, and sheepishly strapped, (2 hole mind you), to the pole before entering the panel.


----------



## jza

bduerler said:


> Lol power cycle the fix to 99.9% of all panel problems.


lmao


----------



## bduerler

jza said:


> lmao


? Not sure what was so funny. Talking about a access control panel being locked up.


----------

